# How do you calculate time differences between countries?



## ComeTurismO (Oct 19, 2016)

OK, I'm getting tired of this and resorted here for help for my International Business class.

So, for example, in Toronto it is Eastern Savings Time (UTC-5). All countries on the left side is a day behind while on the right, it's a day ahead. In Frankfurt Germany, it's CEST (UTC+3) (according to my textbook). 

If it's 9 AM in Toronto what time would it be in Germany? Do I just calculate the numbers it took for me to go from UTC -5 to UTC +3? I'm so confused, I get different answers from different websites 

Thanks a lot, lol


----------



## Luckkill4u (Oct 19, 2016)

How do I calculate it? Simple I use Google. Google is Smart.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 19, 2016)







Luckkill4u said:


> How do I calculate it? Simple I use Google. Google is Smart.


I'm In Toronto, and I've used Google. I already said that. But I get different answers from every other website.
I have to show the math for a test or for the homework


----------



## Luckkill4u (Oct 19, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> 
> I'm In Toronto, and I've used Google. I already said that. But I get different answers from every other website.
> I have to show the math for a test or for the homework


Well I can tell you Toronto is 3 hours ahead of Vancouver (Where I am). If you think of it that was it's not too hard. Try to study the time zones on maps.

Each timezone is 15 Degrees latitude and is 1 hour increase in timezone. 15 x 24 = 360 degrees. Some timezones are fucked like North Korea who don't care about anybody else.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 19, 2016)

Nevermind, I forgot about DST. The time zones + and - obviously varies since time changes so I have to work with these + and - UTC signs.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 19, 2016)

I linked this elsewhere but to be a bastard I will link it here as well


That might be why you are getting different answers from your rather simplified textbook example as it might not account for daylight savings where some websites might, or might not account for it properly. In the real world it is a complete bastard with all sorts of things happening from companies just not doing any business during the change, to using time zones of other countries/parts of theirs, to using different hours (the video above mentions China which is huge and uses one zone, so parts of China just start work at 11am instead which is far more sensible from where I sit).

Oh and pro tip if it has not already been given, just use 24 hour time.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 19, 2016)

GMT, Greenwich Mean Time.
The only time that should apply.


----------



## Viri (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah, DST is bull shit and should go away already, we don't need it. Causes more harm and confusion than good.

As for time zones, I know most countries time zones in my head, esp Europe and Asia. But DST fucks that up, lol.


----------

